# Anniversary today



## Zack Barresse (Apr 19, 2006)

The wife and I are celebrating our anniversary today; this will be number 8 for us.  Just wanted to share my happiness with everybody!


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats Zack.  Can't remember -- you got any young'uns yet?  A couple of them and the years really start to fly by!


----------



## Smitty (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats Zack!

Sure don't know why Skye stuck around with you so long. 

Then again, Cyndi and I are coming up on #3 after being married for 6 the first time around. 

Smitty


----------



## Cbrine (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Smitty,
  So does that count as the 9th anniversary or the third?  And is the answer different when you are not speaking with Cyndi?  

Congratulations Zack!!


----------



## Smitty (Apr 19, 2006)

Actually we haven't decided, because of course we didn't get married on the same day.  I think she looks at it as the opportunity to have 2 celebrations. 

As for your second question, well, you'd have to ask my first wife. 

Smitty

Life just isn't committing until you've had your first wife committed.


----------



## lenze (Apr 19, 2006)

> Then again, Cyndi and I are coming up on #3 after being married for 6 the first time around.



Does that mean you introduce her as "your first exwife"?

lenze


----------



## Smitty (Apr 19, 2006)

> Does that mean you introduce her as "your first exwife"?



Nah, "CW" - "Current Wife". 

Smitty


----------



## Cbrine (Apr 19, 2006)

Ah,  I thought first and second were the same person.(Remarried the same woman, it happens)  Now knowing they were 2 seperate women, I guess you wouldn't want to celebrate the ex's anniversary, unless it's the D-date.


----------



## Smitty (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope, they're one in the same. 

Smitty


----------



## Cbrine (Apr 19, 2006)

So then you could refer to her as the first ex-wife or the Current Wife and technically be correct.   Of course the would just confuse the crap out of everyone.


----------



## Smitty (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup.

Confusing ain't it?

But at least the ex and the CW get along well.

Smitty


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations Zack.  (commiserations Zack's CW     )


----------



## LxQ (Apr 19, 2006)

then she can blame your ex-wife for whatever problems you got


----------



## Smitty (Apr 19, 2006)

> then she can blame your ex-wife for whatever problems you got



Pretty **** convenient if you ask me...  

Women...  

Smitty

Nah, I love 'em.


----------



## LxQ (Apr 19, 2006)

> Nah, I love 'em.



both of them? 

I married one woman and I have two anniversaries.. and celebrate both.. I think somewhere I got the short end of the stick..

oh yeah, congratulations Zack..


----------



## Zack Barresse (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!  I really appreciate it.  

Greg:  I have 3 little ones.  Ages 8, 5 & 4.  We were married just after we turned 18; just two old high school sweethearts.


----------



## justme (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to you!  Stick with it.  I'll be celebrating #19 next month.  Boy the time flies.


----------



## Mr_Stability (Apr 21, 2006)

*Anniversaries(Lots of them)*

Hi guys, 

Mine will be #28 this year, 2 offspring, 25 & 22, both fled the nest.  
Stick with it, it's worth the effort!


----------

